# Matthews Outback Cam swap



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a buddy that has shot a Matthews Outback for three years with the draw length way too long. I finally talked him into shortening it up a bit. The cam came in yesterday. When I went to swap it last night I noticed a couple of differences in the cam. There was some lettering... I think they both said OUTB and then one said EB if I am not mistaken and the other said ER. Also the old one had bearings pressed in on both sides of the cam and the new one only had a bearing pressed in on one side with some sort of spacer on the other. I have never messed with a Matthews. Is this cam what he needs? I could not find anything else different between the two cams besides the differences to make the draw length shorter.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*outback*

Give BOB JENKINS a call at Mathews and see what he says....I've never seen one like that....


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I might run home and get a pic of them side by side. If all else fails I will give Matthews a call.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

oldglorynewbie said:


> I have a buddy that has shot a Matthews Outback for three years with the draw length way too long. I finally talked him into shortening it up a bit. The cam came in yesterday. When I went to swap it last night I noticed a couple of differences in the cam. There was some lettering... *I think they both said OUTB and then one said EB if I am not mistaken and the other said ER*. Also the old one had bearings pressed in on both sides of the cam and the new one only had a bearing pressed in on one side with some sort of spacer on the other. I have never messed with a Matthews. Is this cam what he needs? I could not find anything else different between the two cams besides the differences to make the draw length shorter.


Correction: The original cam says OUTB-CR and the new one says OUTB-ER. I will post pics just as soon as my camera batteries recharge.:sad:


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

New cam is on left. Old on right. This side of both cams is identical except for the CR and ER and I assume that denotes cam size.










This side is where the difference is. Just to restate the question: The old cam had two bearings one on each side, the new one does not. Is this correct, some sort of change Matthews has made?


----------



## 12POINTBUBBA (Jul 14, 2006)

CR IS 28" DRAW AT 80%.ER IS 26" DRAW AT 80%.CHECK THIS LINK FOR CAM ID http://mathewsinc.com/index.asp?pag...oFileCategoryID=1964&cboFileCategoryIDMain=-1 . AS FOR BEARING DIFFERENCES CHECK WITH MATHEWS,BUT THEY PROBABLY JUST SENT YOU AN UPDATED CAM.


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

I just replaced the cam on my outback and it had sealed bearings pressed into both sides just like the original one. The replacement cam was used though. I would definitely call Bob Jenkins.


----------

